# Snowbear plow-OK for an exposed aggregate driveway?



## mikeb (Jan 24, 2000)

I am considering purchasing a Snowbear plow for personal use on my driveway and the driveways of other family members in the neighborhood. These are relatively inexpensive and lightweight, and I would attach it to a GMC Suburban (1500 Series). I'm in Tennessee, so a "big snow" for us is 3 or 4 inches, but being on the north side of a hill the snow tends to stay for a while. With a concrete drive with exposed aggregate, which gives a rough-textured surface, should I consider any special options or blades? I also would like to be able to remove the blade in the summer and use the brackets and winch to lift and carry an inflator fan used with a hot air balloon system (the fan weighs about 80 pounds)--any ideas if that is possible? Thanks.

----------
mike


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

The snowbear will be fine for that surface. Only i would recomend you spending the extra money for a meyer 7' or something like that. Getting out of the truck to angle the blade will get old fast. You will find that you will need to angle the blade a lot more than you think. Plus if the snow gets wet, the snowbear won't like it at all.

Also the winch is attached to the blade not the mounting brackets. You could use the mounting brackets to hold your fan, but i bet snowbear doesn't recomend it.

With the surburan's weight and power, i could see the snowbear blade ending up under yout truck.

Geoff


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

A used plow wont cost much more than a snow bear plow, and then you could drive to all your neighbors houses plow them, and make some $$$. Also consider an urethane edge for the plow, it will not hurt the aggregate surface and will plow gravel with out any problems.
Dino

----------
Professional Ice and Snow Management 
Products:Services:Equipment www.sima.org


----------



## snowblade (Jan 4, 2000)

I'd consider looking at a sno-way plow. I've seen a lot of small pickups and jeeps with them recently. It should do the job, and it's power angle.The mount for it is small, and I think the hydraulics are on the plow(I'm not sure. Also consider an urethane edge like dino said. It should help a lot.

Justin


----------



## toiyabe (Nov 24, 2003)

*plow*

I have used a snow bear for seven years mounted on a suburban. Consider your costs for other systems, swinging the blade by hand is not much of a problem.. I usually leave set in one position for 90% of my work. I plow a mile of dirt road and get an average of 180 inches of snow per season. (6,000 ft. in the Sierra Nevada) You can get skeds for them but I didn't find them shaped right for my purposes. The winches are Superwinches and can be found through ATV catalogues and Summit Racing


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

spend a little more money and buy a used meyer,western etc

the truck is to heavy for that econo plow
plus once you get a plow a few of your neighbors
will be calling
john
(wish i could pm somebody)


----------



## mavrim (Oct 28, 2003)

If you go for a meyer plow setup you could use the ez mount sytem for your ballon inflator. I made a simple fishing pole carrier out of black threaded pipe and it fits into the ez mount frame on the truck. They sell an ez-gard push bar that you could modify to hold the inflator.

Ez-Gard that could be modified to hold inflator


----------



## ClintSinger (Dec 9, 2003)

My Brother in law has a snowbear on his 92 GMC 1500 and he plows his driveway which is 175' long with enough room to park 6 vehicles at the top and it works fine, they are in a snowbelt here in Nova Scotia and he paid $1200.00 Can, I have a 7.5 'MD2 Diamond on my 98 GMC z71 extended cab that cost me $6200.00 Can and it also works fine, what you can afford will dictate what works best for you. The snowbear will do your drive just fine as long as you realize that it is not a commercial plow.


----------



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

Go with a SnowBear and save your money. If your using it for personal use it will definately do what you want it to do. My guess is that your scraper blade will wear out pre-maturely but thats not a big deal. Go to a fab shop and get a heavier one cut for $1-200 and you won't have to worry about it for a long time.


----------

